# Farmina N&D Samples



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Samples are starting to get to people and we wanted to make sure that you refer to the USA website for the ingredients and Guaranteed Analysis for the US formulas. The sample bags do not have panels in the US format because there are so many. The bags you purchase will.

Many will not be familiar with European labels so please use the link below.

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

Please refer to this website and to each product for more information.

Ciao


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I noticed on the sample bags and the website have slightly different ingredients listed. The peas are missing on the website ingredients and it says turmeric instead of turmeric root and dehydrated egg product instead of whole eggs. I like how the fish oil is named and understand why salt was changed from sodium chloride. I prefer how the vitamins, etc where listed on the bags, along with the percentages in the ingredients.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Celt said:


> I noticed on the sample bags and the website have slightly different ingredients listed. The peas are missing on the website ingredients and it says turmeric instead of turmeric root and dehydrated egg product instead of whole eggs. I like how the fish oil is named and understand why salt was changed from sodium chloride. I prefer how the vitamins, etc where listed on the bags, along with the percentages in the ingredients.


Please use this website for the USA formulas, as they are slightly different to comply with US laws. The link below has the AAFCO format which is required by every state in the USA.

Farmina Pet Foods - Happy pet. Happy You. | Happy pet. Happy you.

The European formulas do not have peas, they have Pea Fiber. This was removed for the USA because Pea Fiber is not allowed in many states. It is not acceptable in the USA to label a food with "turmeric root" it must be just "turmeric".

The labeling of egg, yolk and white, must be called "egg product" in the USA. Once they are removed from the shell, the ingredients on the bag must say "egg product". We decided to be very conservative with this. Most companies in the USA use "egg product" labeling but some do not. Please do not think "egg product" is anything less than egg yolk and egg white, it is purely a defining requirement.

We were unable to put USA formula stickers on the sample bags, but they are the USA formula.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask, as some terms are different but exactly the same ingredients.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. I did know it was the fiber, don't know why I didn't write it. I definitely noticed the difference on how each was "labeled" and prefer the original way better for the most part. I can't wait for it to be available here.


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

Celt said:


> Thank you for the reply. I did know it was the fiber, don't know why I didn't write it. I definitely noticed the difference on how each was "labeled" and prefer the original way better for the most part. I can't wait for it to be available here.


We like the Italian format better and we don't mind disclosing the percentages. In the USA, the regulators don't allow us to give the weight percentages. Why? We don't know. 

We will answer all questions on percentages. Just ask. People are astonished that in our Boar food, true wild Boar is 42% of the pre-cooking weight at a minimum.


----------



## M&H (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,

I would like to request a sample for the boar and herring formulas, but I don't use Facebook. Is there anywhere else I can request a sample?


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

M&H said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to request a sample for the boar and herring formulas, but I don't use Facebook. Is there anywhere else I can request a sample?


Sure send a private message to me on here with your name and address.

Ciao


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

OK, you've got me. I'm a convert. 
My cat has only eaten NV chicken kibble for the past 3 years. She has been offered every other kibble known to man kind (except brands I consider inferior of course) and she has never so much as touched any of them. We got our Farmina N&D samples today and I took down a bowl of the Chicken to where she was lying on the office couch. And she gobbled it up. Didn't hesitate, just ate. Which is unheard of for Windy. 
Thank you so much. I'll definitely be buying it from now on.
And, also, thank you so much for the samples, you spent a lot of money sending those out. I'm impressed, and, very happy!


----------



## FarminaND (May 23, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> OK, you've got me. I'm a convert.
> My cat has only eaten NV chicken kibble for the past 3 years. She has been offered every other kibble known to man kind (except brands I consider inferior of course) and she has never so much as touched any of them. We got our Farmina N&D samples today and I took down a bowl of the Chicken to where she was lying on the office couch. And she gobbled it up. Didn't hesitate, just ate. Which is unheard of for Windy.
> Thank you so much. I'll definitely be buying it from now on.
> And, also, thank you so much for the samples, you spent a lot of money sending those out. I'm impressed, and, very happy!
> View attachment 10554


You simply cannot trick a finicky cat into eating a dry food that does not have the quality protein a cat desires. It is impossible. 

We have gotten many responses like this, in fact one where the cat attacked a dog to get the dog's boar sample.

We are proud your cat enjoyed the food so much.

Ciao


----------



## AngelaPrimanti (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi...I received my samples as well, two dog and two cat in very big, factory packaged foil-lined bags.

There was chaos with the cats forcing the dogs away from their bowls. This is a very luxurious looking food and nice pieces for dogs not the confetti large dogs choke on nowadays. Very strong but fresh smelling. The Wild Boar smells like venison jerky.

Anyway, happy I found this food.


----------

